

OpenSolaris' Fielding leaves developer community, slams Sun - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/20/web-pioneer-quits-opensolaris-project

======
idea
I have recently tried the two OpenSolaris Indiana previews and for comparison
Solaris 10 to see what Solaris is like. The Indiana project is a step in the
right direction. But it seems to me that the complete lack of open development
is a major problem of OpenSolaris. The individual Sun developers try hard to
make Solaris more open, but Sun as a whole still wants control and keeps
making unilateral decisions.

Then there are the old school Solaris admins that resist all substantial
change of their favorite OS, even when it could bring in more users. Together
with disgruntled community members because of Sun's actions the vibe of the
community is not positive. I feel sorry for the Sun developers because they
want to succeed and are technically very competent.

------
davidw
Roy comments:

<http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/watching-the-ripples>

------
henning
[http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/ogb-
discuss/2008-Febru...](http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/ogb-
discuss/2008-February/004490.html)

"Ok, best of luck with your future endeavors!"

Sounds like Sun won't miss him.

